# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Τι ράτσας είναι τα καναρίνια μου??

## Newone

Έβγαλα φωτογραφίες απτο ζευγαράκι, αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι ράτσα είναι;





Αυτό είναι το μικρό τους, πήρε το χρώμα της μαμάς η δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε ακόμη;

----------


## andreascrete

Ο πατέρας είναι κόκκινος αχάτης, για την μάνα δεν είμαι σίγουρος!....μπορεί να είναι διασταύρωση χρώματος ή ντόπιο κανάρι, τα μικρά δεν θα πάρουν το χρώμα του πατέρα αν δεν δώσεις χρωστική όπως Β καροτίνη η καταξανθίνη.

----------


## panos70

Θα συμφωνησω κι εγω με τον Ανδρεα για τον αρσενικο ,για τη θηλυκια ειναι μαλον κοινο ντοποιο καναρινακι

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ωραια πουλακια ιδικα ο αρσενικος

----------


## Newone

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!!!
Νόμιζα το χρώμα είναι θέμα γονιδίων και εμείς απλός τα "βοηθάμε" με σκευάσματα  :: 

Ακόμη δύο φωτογραφίες:

----------


## lagreco69

Καλησπερα Κωνσταντινε δεν γνωριζω το ειδος θελω ομως να πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι, με το καλο συντομα ο νεοσσος στο κλαδι!! και παντα με υγεια!! {δυστυχως} δεν ειναι φυσικα αυτα τα χρωματα!! και επισης να τονισω οτι ισως να θελουν κοψιμο και τα νυχακια τους! δεν ξερω εαν το εχεις παρατηρησει.

----------


## chosen

Να σου ζήσουν, είναι πανέμορφα.
Αν θες στο βρακάκι του κλουβιού μπορείς να διπλώσεις το πάνω μέρος με το λάστιχο προς τα έξω, ώστε να μην έχουν πρόσβαση σε αυτό τα πουλάκια σου.
Καλή συνέχεια  :Happy:

----------


## Newone

Ευχαριστώ για τις παρατηρήσεις!

Δημήτρη για το κόκκινο λες ε;Το είδα αλλά δεν τα έκοψα για να μη κάνω καμιά βλακεία και τρέχω.Λες να το ενοχλούν;
Να τα κόψω τώρα η υπάρχει κίνδυνος να ταραχτούν και πρέπει να το αφήσω για μετά τη δεύτερη γέννα;Γενικά είναι πολύ ήρεμα και συνηθισμένα στην ανθρώπινη παρουσία, ειδικά η θηλύκια

----------


## COMASCO

> Λες να το ενοχλούν;


ναι θα τα κοψεις γιατι τα ενοχλουν...!!!!τωρα για το αν μπορεις να το κανεις τωρα δεν γνωριζω...
να τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πολυ ομορφα...και συντομα ο μικρος στο κλαδακι!!!και παντα με υγεια

----------


## COMASCO

> Καλησπερα Κωνσταντινε δεν γνωριζω το ειδος θελω ομως να πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι, με το καλο συντομα ο νεοσσος στο κλαδι!! και παντα με υγεια!! {δυστυχως} δεν ειναι φυσικα αυτα τα χρωματα!! και επισης να τονισω οτι ισως να θελουν κοψιμο και τα νυχακια τους! δεν ξερω εαν το εχεις παρατηρησει.


συμφωνω ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ!!!μπραβο δημητρη!!!μην ξεχναμε οτι εδω ολοι ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις...για την καλυτερη ζωη των μικρων μας φιλων!!!!φιλικα!!!!

----------


## jk21

πιστευω οτι με τετοια νυχια ισως μεσα στην φωλια γινει και καμμια ζημια σε νεοσσο .

κοβεις οπως δειχνει εδω στο σημειο 3



στο 2 τελειωνει το αιμοφορο αγγειο .προσπαθησε να εχει την κλιση που δειχνει (το δυνατον ) .με νυχοκοπτη θα κανεις ανετα δουλεια

----------


## Newone

Οκ τα νυχάκια κοπήκανε!

Κάποια δεύτερη γνώμη για τη ράτσα τους;

----------

